# Raster Effekt



## Clark (18. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
wer kann mir sagen, wie ich den Effekt von 
http://www.dlrg.de/Gliederung/Baden/Karlsruhe/Jugend/bild/default.gif
selbst reproduzieren kann?
Gruß Christof


----------



## beeviz (18. Februar 2004)

such am besten mal nach scanlines, oder fläche mit muster füllen.

ok, aber nur schnell:
mach n neues 2x2 pixel bild mit transparenten bg, mach oben links und unten rechts jeweils einen pixel punkt hin, also schachbrettmusterförmig.
dann bearbeiten => muster festlegen.

im ursprünglichen bild machste dann am besten ne neue ebene, und machst bearbeiten => fläche füllen => mit muster und wählst dein muster aus.
das wars schon


----------



## Clark (18. Februar 2004)

danke, ich werds mal ausprobieren.
wäre aber sehr einfach, ich hab da mit Ebeneneffekten und Rasterung ausprobiert..
Hat ne Agentur gemacht.
Ich werds jetzt mal mit Muster versuchen.
Danke und Gruß
Christof


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (18. Februar 2004)

Hi,

Dieser Effekt ist ziemlich einfach umzusetzen und wurde hier sicherlich auch schon desöfteren behandelt. Wie dem auch sei, ich hab grad gute Laune und schreib Dir mal fix eine Anleitung:

1. Man öffne ein neues Bild (Strg-N) mit den Maßen 3 x 3px, den Hintergrund auf transparent stellen!
2. In die Mitte des Bildes mit der 1er Bleistiftspitze einen Punkt mit der Farbe weiß zeichnen
3. Bearbeiten --> Muster festlegen und als Muster abspeichern.
4. Dein "zu pünktelndes" Bild öffnen und eine neue Ebene erstellen
5. Auf dieser Ebene alles markieren (Strg-A) und auf Bearbeiten --> Fläche füllen --> mit Muster füllen. Dann wählst Du dieses bereits festgelegtes Muster aus und drückst OK

Das wärs auch schon mit dem netten Effekt. Wenn Dir die Abstände der Punkte zu gering sind, kannst die Bildgröße noch verändern, z.B. auf 5x5px, dann ist der Abstand größer.

Hoffe, geholfen zu haben
Gruß vom ALF

EDIT: Mist, schon wieder einer schneller


----------



## Pardon_Me (18. Februar 2004)

Hier ein Tutorial dazu:
http://www.traum-projekt.com/html/photoshop/gridfx/


----------



## Clark (18. Februar 2004)

Hatte ich schon gefunden, hab aber nicht gemerkt, dass der Effekt ein Mustereffekt ist und nicht ein Filter.

Dank euch allen.


----------

